# AKFF Kayak Flags



## Wembas (Oct 16, 2008)

Greetings all

theres a few posts doing the rounds regarding safety on the water and playing nicely with our Stink boat friends - which is timely for me given im in VIC and its Snapper madness on Port Phillip Bay. I was thinking that visibility is a major issue for us all - some of the guys down here are running high vis flags, ex golf course flags... all sorts. So why not fly the AKFF logo on a flag - a good bit of advertising for the site, and will enable recognition fo fellow AKFF yakkers out on the water.

I talked with the mods and got hold of the AKFF logo - sent it in to a flag makers and asked for a quote... comes back at $16 each - which is a little pricey - no probs for me but some may think thats too exxy i guess... I got them to quote on a run of 20.. but they have confirmed that the cost goes down as the quantity goes up.

A quick run down from the manufacturer ( No affiliations etc )

The flag materials we use are the most durable available on the market.

* The ink has UV inhibitors to make sure your colors last. 
* The ink is then heat set at 400 degrees to lock in the vibrancy of the colors. 
* Then your flag is chemically processed to ensure the longevity.
* The final steps of your flag are hemmed with double stitching, a reinforced 
header is added with a choice of your fixtures ( ive chosed brass eyelets as the fixtures)

So.... what do you think ? who would be interested in one ? If i get enough interested i will co-ordinate the run... more details to follow pending your interest.

Cheers All 
Adrian


----------



## Wembas (Oct 16, 2008)

once i give them the go ahead they will send me a proof to approve... i will have one then - but i will need to give them run numbers first...


----------



## Starver (Aug 18, 2008)

Count me in Wembas I will take three. Just make sure that the logo is hi res and in the appropriate format for them to reproduce it, because I happen to get a AKFF sticker the other day and the res on it was terrible looks like there was a problem with the original logo.

P.S Top idea I should think this will be a big seller Wembas.

Cheers Pete.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

What colors were you thinking of using?

I certainly would be interested in one..


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Is there a pole included Wembas?? (I know I asked you via pm, but I ask now on behalf of the members.  )


----------



## Wembas (Oct 16, 2008)

No problems Darren,

There is no Flag Pole included in this offer - its just the flag.

Also regarding colour... The background colour needs to contrast well with the logo.... so that the logo stands out... , and it also needs to be visible on the water - i was thinking white would be OK but im open to suggestions...


----------



## DavidA (Mar 13, 2007)

Another taker. Count me in.

I use a basic yellow flag on about 2m PVC pole currently, but would be proud to fly the AKFF one.

David


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

I'll be in for two Wembas. 8)


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

Maybe a bright/light fluro yellow might work ok with the logo? I am just thinking white may not stand out enough..

Might be worth a try anyway, just to see how it would look..


----------



## macly (Jan 27, 2009)

I've was just talking about getting a flag for my Yak to someone yesterday. I'll take 2.

Cheers
Macly


----------



## Wembas (Oct 16, 2008)

thats 12 so far.... dont think 20 will be any weher near enough... the more we get the cheaper they will work out at...

will leave this post open for a week and then tally up and place an order. Will add some fat on top of the numbers - im sure they will get snapped up.

will work out payment and delivery methods later.

Cheers 
Adrian


----------



## macly (Jan 27, 2009)

I've was just talking about getting a flag for my Yak to someone yesterday. I'll take 2.

Cheers
Macly


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

I just bought a new flag but this is a great idea so put me down for one

cheers cruiser


----------



## Hantu (Aug 24, 2009)

count me in for one.


----------



## Orange (Aug 31, 2008)

We will take 4....
Great idea. The ones we are using are from kids pushies!!!

Cheers,
Georgia


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

Snoskred said:


> Maybe a bright/light fluro yellow might work ok with the logo? I am just thinking white may not stand out enough..
> 
> Might be worth a try anyway, just to see how it would look..


This is just a quick cheesy example I whipped up.










I recon a high visible colour flag is ok to use as long as the logo has a white background


----------



## Orange (Aug 31, 2008)

Ha Ha Ha - LOVE IT especially with the Mo


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah i'll take one, saves me a trip to the local golf course


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

eric said:


> Good colours, good design, bring it on.


lol, that was just a quick example whipped up in 2 mins ... please don't take it as a serious design submitted for approval etc.... it was just a visual example of what I was saying about the white backgound for the logo. ;-)


----------



## Windshear (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm in too
Andy


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

What dimensions are we talking about here?


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Not keen on the white background but i like the one above. i will have 1.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

another quick option


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

I like it keza but i'd like it to be a bit brighter. Maybe fluro green and orange?


----------



## babylon (Jul 22, 2009)

Im in for one as well Thanks


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Yes please.


----------



## Wembas (Oct 16, 2008)

rectangular shape

12" x 18" ( which is roughly 45CM * 30CM)

im open to suggestion if you dont think thats big enough or too big, or the wrong shape.... no proofs have been approved so anything goes at the moment - push come to shove decisions will be made based on general consensus.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

maybe stick with V sheet colouring

oh and did i say YES PLEASE


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

Put me down for 2 please  .......................Kinda thought they would be triangular don't really know why........maybe coz its shape of my current safety flag :? 
Kezas offering looks good.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

we could get people to put in a design,then have a vote on it.
Make a bit of a comp out of it  
Then do a poll

where's DaveyG, he loves a good comp


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

I'll have one too. I think triangular generally sticks out more when limp (no wind) especially if made of a stiffer material. Don't really care about the design - just as bright as possible. Bright orange works for me.

Great idea and thanks for following it up.

Big D


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Put me down for 2
Clarkey


----------



## whoohoo (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm in for 2, thanks.


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Put me down for one also thanks.
Great idea by the way.
Cheers Mal.


----------



## NufinFlash (Oct 8, 2008)

yeah i'll take one as well


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

2 please


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm in for one. Prefer flouro orange background as I think its the most visible.


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

I will take 1


----------



## Blackduck (Oct 20, 2008)

I will take one pls


----------



## djanus (Nov 8, 2008)

i would be intersted to get one of these.


----------



## ARK (Nov 18, 2008)

What a clever idea! Yes please

Audrey


----------



## samw (Jul 1, 2009)

One for me too please


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

I will take one.

Will it have any reflective material on it?

Regards

Hawkeye


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

I just sent u a pm wembas, I might be able to make some prototypes for testing. I got the akff art and got some ideas on materials we can use. I can print on a variety of materials so we might have a few options,
We could look at sourcing some already made flags and print the akff logo on them
I can make some samples of different materials, I think something that is slightly rigid so no wind is required for it to be effective.
I can make both shapes and put 2 eyelets in the top so they can be cable tired or attached with split rings to poles.
Some things to consider about colours and materials. Bright is good but like the old saying goes, those who burn brightest burn fastest. Most fluoro colours do fade fast from (3 months to 2 years) The longer the life in the colour generally the more expensive the material. I have some fantastic relfective bright green fluoro adhesive vinyl that will work well but its not cheap but I think one of the best vinyl products on the market at the moment. Some things to consider maybe to go with cheaper materials that will fade in a couple of years but make the flags that cheap it wont matter if you replace it often or alternatively make a high quality flag that costs more but will last for years. I will start putting up some options in materials, colours and durability and let the you guys choose. Wembas's idea is a good one and has plenty of support let me know if u guys want my help, Im really keen to do what I can for the crew here and got some good gear that might help with this project.


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

I'll have one.

cheers,
Cid


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

As I get bored at work I'll post up a few designs. I'm no artist but I don't mind sharing ideas


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Put me down for 2 please.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

when we have all the options for designs, we should post them in a separate thread and run a poll.


----------



## DantheFishoMan (Apr 16, 2009)

Put me down for 2.

Dan


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

Seeing as though this looks like it could be popular, perhaps we could do two runs.
One run of "safety flags" e.g. safety orange with design
and one run of "AKFF flags" e.g. white with design

Examples of possible AKFF flag:


















I was thinking you could mount an AKFF flag under your safety flag
Just an idea...


----------



## harrip94 (Sep 30, 2009)

those designs looks wicked hatters.... great effort


----------



## Orange (Aug 31, 2008)

We like the latest designs... 8) But definately in a bright orange - or similar. Like the writing ;-)

Cheers,
Georgia ;-)


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

I will have one please, as bright an orange colour as you can possibly get please, there is a reason why V sheets and PFD1's are usually bright orange, it stands out best on the water. And on Sydney Harbour and Longy a flashing glow in the dark yak is barely enough.

I was watching some yaks off Manly one day, they had a variety of flags, no flags, coloured hats etc. The fluro orange flag stood out whne the rest of the yaks had become invisible apart from a guy with a fluro green hat. Colour of the yak did not matter much as it was so low to the waterline.

Oh for those who want some reflective tape on them that is very easy to add afterwards. My yak is covered in the stuff.

David


----------



## hackonayak (Oct 15, 2008)

im in......good idea guys!! ;-)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Great ideas guys, i love those orange ones , if we go with a design i'll be in for 2


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm in for one.Really like HaTTers orange triangular design.SNAPPERZ.


----------



## AdrianP (Oct 25, 2009)

One for the new Outfitter when it arrives in December.

Thanks,

Adrian


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

Put me down for 2

The poll Idea of a few designs sounds good.

Personally I prefer the orange background ...


----------



## butts (Oct 7, 2007)

I agree with the Orange colour being more visible.

A few of our members have brought the bike flags from KMart/BigW and stuck on our club stickers and they work great.

Butts...


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

any movement on getting a run on manufacture????

I would like to get two flags and like the idea of the AKFF logo but the safety angle demands a hi-vis colour scheme. On a quick scan through the thread I may have missed something but is there anything definate yet?

cheers John


----------



## CamFish (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey guys I'm likeing the orange ones with the web adress and full name .....it needs to have something other than just the picture so the info on the websight is a great idear
but put me down for one i'd love to have one
expesaly the orange one.......mabey leave the KFDU out of the design tho? im loyal to akff
cheers


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

personally i prefer the design to focus on safety rather than advertising.
If someone is close enough to read the web address then frankly you have just been run over.
If it is another yaker on the forum, they will recognise the flag.

So the things i think are important are:

1) safety, high vis.
Think diving flag but V sheet colours are more visible.

2) the ability to recognise someone else who is on the AKFF.
If they have the same flag as you, it should be obvious.

3) design.
Keep it simple, no one is going to read it except in the carpark.
Less is more.


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

CamFish said:


> maybe leave the KFDU out of the design tho? im loyal to akff
> cheers


OMG lol, I'm so loyal to AKFF I didn't realise KFDU was a different website. :lol: 
I thought "kayak fishing down under" was AKFF's motto... 
Does AKFF have a motto?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

HaTTerS said:


> CamFish said:
> 
> 
> > maybe leave the KFDU out of the design tho? im loyal to akff
> ...


yer, the motto is 
"don't mention KFDU"
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

I am in for one also

PP


----------



## 123SHARKY123 (Jan 15, 2008)

put me on the list also top idea


----------



## rathabfishin (Sep 21, 2009)

Count me in for one...maybe two, will decide when it comes to finalising orders

Cheers Andrew


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Why not just fluoro green or orange pennant, and large and bold letters AKFF printed vertically down the flag pole edge, then even when flapping the letters are still legible and even on reverse side is easily figured


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i like it simple Dodge but i wonder if a stripe or line through it makes it more noticeable and looks a bit more like a warning ?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Keza , i liked your idea of making it like a V sheet , orange with a black line or v , very easy to see and no writing that would attract people to get closer to read it .


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Keza,

If a warning is going on it I can think of a more appropriate if somewhat ruder set off words, the second word is 'off'.


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Re Design of Flag.

There would be some standard on which the design, visibility, reflectance should be based. It may pay to do some research before the design is finalised.

Any sugesstions.

Regards

Hawkeye3


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Put me down for one. I have a cheep bike one et the moment (Kmart Huffy)


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi guys I have been thinking about getting a flag. Put me down for two.


----------



## mozza (Sep 27, 2009)

count me in for one, when they are ready,pm me with details. cheers morry


----------



## TheBigGuy (Jul 13, 2009)

Count me in for 1


----------



## CamFish (Jul 25, 2009)

if its like that oragne one from hatter then im in however. imm not intrested if its going to be plain the whole point of the thred is seeing if you want to fly an akff flag? if not then golf flags and bike flags are the go .....this is just something differant


----------



## grumpy (Oct 7, 2009)

Put me down for 1 please
Cheers grumpy


----------



## lionfish (Jan 15, 2009)

What a great way to promote the forum on the beach and water. I'll take one too thanks.

Lion.


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

CamFish said:


> if it's like that orange one from hatters then I'm in however. I'm not interested if it's going to be plain. The whole point of the thread is seeing if you want to fly an akff flag? if not then golf flags and bike flags are the go .....this is just something different


That's pretty much my thinking too, plain safety flags are already available at your local Kmart/marine shop/golf course (I don't advocate stealing) . Why re-create the wheel.

I think this thread is confusing people due to the initial post being a little unclear (sorry Wembas)



Wembas said:


> I was thinking that visibility is a major issue for us all - some of the guys down here are running high vis flags, ex golf course flags... all sorts. So why not fly the AKFF logo on a flag - a good bit of advertising for the site, and will enable recognition of fellow AKFF yakkers out on the water.


IMO the AKFF community needs to decide if they want an AKFF "safety" flag or an "advertising" flag because it's a little hard to do both on the same flag effectively.

A small AKFF logo is going to be useless for advertising and a big AKFF logo makes a safety flag ineffective.

*Or* as I suggested in a previous post: maybe we could arrange to have two *different *flags produced.
*1.* A safety flag, e.g. orange with minimal/no AKFF advertising. Therefore those who need a safety flag have the option of purchasing it through AKFF.
and
*2.* A dedicated AKFF advertising flag, e.g. any (agreed upon/voted) colour and design. It could be flown at the same time as a safety flag on the same mast. Therefore those who would like to advertise AKFF, or be recognised by other AKFF'ers, have the option of purchasing a flag for the purpose though AKFF.

The advertising design could also be used to produce a large version that could be utilised in much the same way as the large AKFF banner. At big events, banner + flag = more mojo. ;-)

Thoughts?


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Count me in Wembas, I'll take 2


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice one Wembass, flag it on! 

For mine I reckon the bicycle flags are too small to be seen by a whole lotta boats from a distance...so the bigger the better (excluding Westgate Bridge size). Squizz, I'd be interested to see ya preferred material.


----------



## Orcinus (Oct 19, 2009)

I'll take one. Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

I will take 2

Regards

?Brian


----------



## babylon (Jul 22, 2009)

Arnt we moving away from original thread here wasnt it
about AKFF flag for members to notice others from forum
Now we are talking straight out saftey flag i like wembasses original idea  Jim


----------



## Hantu (Aug 24, 2009)

i was on the water saturday morning and visibility was good. I met Fishnsurf out there and there was another yakker with him. Fishnsurf's flag was rectangular the other guys was triaangle. the difference in visibility was huge. they were both pretty close together going to deeper waters and I could clearly see fishnsurf flag from 1.2km away but the otherguy wasnt visible.

So I would suggest we go with something similar to what fishnsurf has for size wise and there would be plenty of room for advertisment on it


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Crikeys. 7 pages of debate and arguments about whats the best type of flag? Seems pretty simple really - hi vis and either triangular or rectangular (whatever is most cost effective to produce). If you want it to identify AKFF members then whack the AKFF logo on it which I've emailed to Hatters today.

Lets leave it up to the guys who originally came up with the idea to determine what they reckon is best. If they want to go to the effort of making these up then good on them and the final decision should be theirs, this thread really doesnt need to turn into a debate. If they feel its all too much effort then that's cool as well - no pressure and this is not an official AKFF product.

May I suggest however that the guys making these up get payment upfront from anyone who wants one as typically theres always a lot of support in threads like these and when it comes to ordering and paying up, many guys suddenly go quiet...

Good luck with it...


----------



## CamFish (Jul 25, 2009)

i agree if you are acctuly intrested in buying one then paying $15 or what ever it amounts to then waiting a week or two shouldent be a problem
cam


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

no debate Davey, just some good suggestions as asked for in the original thread.
I'm sure these will be taken on board or not as Hatters sees fit.
I think there has been some good input and most of the 7 pages are
people saying "yes please".

They needed to get an idea of numbers to give an indication of price, so i guess the next stage is to see what we are getting and approximately how much it costs, then how to pay.

all good


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

keza said:


> no debate Davey, just some good suggestions as asked for in the original thread.
> I'm sure these will be taken on board or not as Hatters sees fit.
> I think there has been some good input and most of the 7 pages are
> people saying "yes please".
> ...


Agreed, but just to be clear, this is Wembas's awesome idea not mine.... he gets the kudos and ultimatly makes the decision as he's done all the leg work so far.
Sorry if it sounds like I'm debating, I'm just trying to help with a few ideas/designs (I wasn't actually asked to do any, just thought I'd throw a few ideas into the pot)



Davey G said:


> May I suggest however that the guys making these up get payment upfront from anyone who wants one as typically theres always a lot of support in threads like these and when it comes to ordering and paying up, many guys suddenly go quiet...


Agreed.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Sorry Wembas and Hatters, got you mixed up as i was too lazy to check the original post


----------



## Rollie (Aug 28, 2009)

Top Idea. You can put me down for one.


----------



## padfoot (Jul 9, 2008)

Put me down for one. I'm happy to pay upfront too.


----------



## Rezon8 (Jan 6, 2009)

1 for me too, thanks.

Rez


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

a quick telly up, there are over 70 requested so far :shock: 
So maybe a quote for 100


----------



## babylon (Jul 22, 2009)

Always money up front then he knows how many to order thats fair  jim


----------



## Nasman (Oct 17, 2009)

I realise I joined this discussion a little late but is it possible to add a reflective colour or material that would catch the sun?

Ta, Nfosca.


----------



## Nasman (Oct 17, 2009)

In light of earlier comments, please ignore my last post. I am new to this forum and had no idea there was more than one page until I went back (Doh!). There is clearly enough discussion on this subject already and I agree with leaving up to the initiators. I look forward to seeing the outcome. Good luck and Thanks.

Ta, Nfosca.


----------



## babylon (Jul 22, 2009)

Wembas are you still running with this haven't had you input for awhile
its a great idea of yours mate would love to see it happen   .Jim


----------



## Wembas (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello All.... i am still here.
I thought i would sit back and take in everyones input - its all very valuable. There did seem to be some confusion regarding my initial post - i think that was resolved by others but basically i was looking for indications of interest to see how many people were interested... and some input on design.

My summary : 
- the flag is intended for safety so should be visible, so white as the background is out - to be replaced by an orangy (?) colour to be decided with the flag makers...
- the advertising aspect probably wasnt worded well by me - the logo is all i really want on the flag... thus allowing recognition of fellow AFKKers, i may have my name put on mine too - but that will be outside of this exercise
- i appreciate the input on shape - but my preference is still for a rectangular flag. Triangular flags may present better in low wind conditions.... but how often does that actually happen (at least in Melbourne anyway). 

so - moving on from here........ I will get in contact with Squizzy (think it was him ) who kindly offered assistance in getting something going and appears to have his sewing license :lol: ... we may be able to come up with a cheaper alterantive.... and i will put up another post with the final design - and about placing orders and making payments. 
There may be a few weeks between payment and before delivery based on lead times for manufacturing
Theres no profit factored in here guys - just cost of materials and postage.... so please take that into consideration.

cheers all and thanks for your input...
Adrian

*Mods - could you please lock the thread - i think we have enough info and ordering will be posted in another thread.*


----------

